# Warning!! At your own risk!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you like this sort of thing, I hope you had nothing planned for the rest of the day . . . or tomorrow!!! 8O 8O :roll:

>>> Click here <<<


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

b*gg*r   

these things should be banned :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I got him on the target six times out of twenty is that any good or should I sign up for training with a parachute regiment?

(I think I would look good in combat gear!!)

Ca


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Zeb why do you torture us like this 8O 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

richardjames said:


> Zeb why do you torture us like this 8O 8O


I thought that's what Mods were supposed to do! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Another reason why my wife thinks I am wasting my life away on the PC.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Worse than that my wife says that I am committing BIGAMY :roll: :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh well I got 4 / 10 on first go, (added to favourites!  )

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stupid Bl00dy computer games. GRRR


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

i get a blank white page  and it doesn't keep me busy for more than an hour :roll: 

simon


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Cant wait for the volvo race to start again sat


----------

